# Training Bangs



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

:attention:OK, someome has to have come up with a way to keep the bangs out of the eyes. I really want to see Smarty in full coat, if only for a short while. She is 4.5 months, her hair is growing really fast, parts down the back and is really pretty. But the head is a mess. Skull area looks like a deserted bird nest, bang covering her eyes. :eyebrows: What do you do to start the side to side training? It is still too short for the hair clips or rubber bands. Is there a dog gel or wax that works to train the hair.:yield: It probably bothers me more than her


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> :Skull area looks like a deserted bird nest, bang covering her eyes.


 ound:


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Great question! I'm in the same boat. Rudy is 6.5 months and looks like Bob Marley. Need advice!

Smiles,
Cindy


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I hate to break it to you, but you are just in that bad hair stage. If you are not going to cut it, you almost have to deal with it. If you get those tiny rubberbands, they look like are made for people with braces, you can almost get their hair up. Wait a couple of months and you should be good to go. 
Any slick product will just grease up the hair. And they are SOOOOO cute at this stage, just take LOTS of photos.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm in the boat too. I'm just now starting to use the lil rubber bands but I have to put it back at least once a day because Capote rubs it cause he's not used to his bangs being tied back. So when he rubs it the ends fall out because they aren't long enough to stay locked into the elastic yet. When I wash his eyes I usually use some of that solution in his bangs to help them stay back, but even that can only take so much abuse.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

here's a pic, btw. This was his first rubber band ponytail. He looks like a lil Jack Sparrow. 

All the guys at work are mad at me for putting his hair in a ponytail..lol. But I told them it was ok cause I wasn't putting in any bows.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh yes.....this precious stage!  I also bough Gucci those little tiny clips that help keep her hair back and the tiny wee rubber bands. She is getting used to the topnot and we were able to graduate to different ponytail holder that is easier to get on and off (the one covered in that terry cloth like fabric)

I did try to push the hair back with a little hairspray on my hand but that didn't work. It looked like a VERY dishoveled birds nest within an hour or so, so I don't recommend that.

The topnots will get easier  Or buy tiny barettes/clips.

Kara

PS. Capote looks so CUTE!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

If you take Capote's ponytail that he has in this photo ---and add more hair from directly behind the first one(ponytail) and use another rubberband,it is getting him a ponytail further up on his head---but still just one.This helps during this stage.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Okay, I went out and got the tiny rubberbands. Boy, it was a little difficult to use! I'll try to get a new picture posted "with" ponytail. BUT...he has his long hair on his head, he also seems to long hair just above the eyes. Should I tie that back too? I feel so dumb! I HAVE raised two kids! Thanks for the tips.

With a smile,
Cindy


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not good at saying what I mean,but I'll try.Comb his hair up straight between his eyes keeping enough hair for a ponytail,and leaving a little hair directly above his eye(or you'll pull up his eyelids)then add your rubberband...now if it is looking like a unicorn----grab more hair directly behind the current ponytail and grabbing a little from each side(similiar to french braiding)and then make another ponytail,including the first one.
Hope this works for you and it makes sense........


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great photos everyone! 
My guy got the rubber band out in 2 seconds! Good luck!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

We went thru the stage where Dora kept taking them out and overall ended up destroying most of the hair for a top knot. I think it just takes time for them to get used to it. Still to this day, Dora hates going to bed with anything in her hair. She will fuss until we take it out.

If you look at this one, I use these clips for the awkward stage hair. They are small little kid ones and I used to have 2 of them just going together to keep the hair off the face. I could adjust them and take them out easier than a top knot that Dora would work out. I found a bunch of cute sparkly ones at the dollar general store next to our training club for $1 and we tend to lose a lot of them but they work good.

Amanda & Dora


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Another thing some havanese people use are braids. If you french braid the area, it helps, I tried that but I wasn't very successful. Dora kind of looked like an alien!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes! Those are the clips/barettes I was talking about.

They have tiny little ones with non slip interiors at the Walgreens near me, so they will hold tiny bits of hair/fur and don't fall out as easily! We have lost some too, but the do work well.

Gucci definately took out her top knots the first few times, but she really doesn't fight me much now  I think she likes the better vision?? hehe.

Kara


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

ahaha...that braided pic is classic! I laughed at work. People looked.

Right now if I grab any hair further back into 'pote's ponytail it makes a bunch of lil ends fall out in the front. Hopefully when those grow in a bit more I can push it back on his head so that he doesn't look so much like a unicorn.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This thread is so funny, I just couldn't resist. You can tell that Shelby didn't mind the barrette too much (at least she looks that way), but Kodi is not thrilled at all. :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LMAO!!!!!!!!

That is TOO funny!

Gucci has a sulk-face too. Sleighs me everytime!

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have just as many if not more bad hair days than Dora so I try not to laugh!ound: - that is what happens when you mix a curly headed parent with a straight haired parent- you get poof ball without the curl!

Amanda


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

This so is funny. Everyone has bang problems. Smarty helped plant flowers this morning, Georgia red clay is not good for a white coat, so it is bath time when I get home:bathbaby: . I'll get the before and after photos of her bangs, I hope to put them up like we did the colts when we were training their manes. I just knew somone on this forum have a very easy idea of getting the hair out of the eyes and training it to go to the sides.:laugh: ound: :whip: Maybe she will be good a d we won't have a fight.:rant:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Michele, What cute pictures!! I think that Kodi & Lily look like twins. She would make that face too if I put barrets in her hair!! Seems like they are alike in personality as well, I bet they will get along great at our play date!!
Laurie


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

OK, I just coulnd't resist this thread, so here's another one.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Ooh Julia, what a LOOKER!! How do you keep him so white?? Great cut too!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Vicki,

Thanks for the compliment, as in this picture Bugsy was way overdue for a bath. lol He is actually cream, not white (though one can't tell from this pic) and he plays at the park twice a day and he gets quite dirty. We just do a good brush out and wash the face. It's sunny and dry, so he stays pretty clean.


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

If the hair is too short for one rubberband, you can use two, one over each eye.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*From dirty to clean*

Ok to give an idea of what I am working with


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry photo did not attach, I'll try again


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Still trying, bad hair day


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

here we go, new hair do, we'll see how long this last


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh Sandi, Smarty is soooo cute!.WHat a face. When Tripp had his grooming nigtmare they trimmed the hair around the eyes so now they irritate him. I have to decide to let it grow out or keep trimming. His eyes water a lot now.:frusty:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm trying to keep it out of her eyes, they are watering so much. We'll see if these bands hold, I'll let you know. They are what we used on the horses to band the manes. Small but strong.


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh, I can't tell you how these pictures make me want another Hav!! One in every color. They are so darn cute.

Smiles,
Cindy


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Bands are staying, but the short hairs are escaping. Getting those short hairs over the eyes is hard, I kept getting her eye lashes and the side hairs, she looked like a Oriental Havanese.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's Riley sporting his pony that he hates, he will rub against anything & everything to get it out.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just love the two pig tails!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Shadow *hates* to have anything in her hair. Like Riley, she will rub against everything and spend all of her time and energy trying to get them out. I've finally given up and just keep them trimmed.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

On Pepper's first trip to the groomer we had them trim his face into a "long" teddy bear cut, about 1-1/4 to 1-1/2 inches in length. Now it's growing out and we'd like him to have the longer, natural Havanese fur face.

Is there anything we should do to train those bangs once they've passed this awkward length? 

His fur is growing out nicely, and I'd like to get it trained if possible so we can see his eyes without a face trim. :thumb: 

Wanda


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

there's a way to cheat a little, not having to cut the whole head.....
If you look at the close ups of Sierra, you'll notice I spiked thin strains at the very front in the middle so they stand up....... you'll see that they keep the hair away, they stand up like a wall.....the rest falls to the side....
So she looks uncut, but she's not


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Suuske747 said:


> there's a way to cheat a little, not having to cut the whole head.....
> If you look at the close ups of Sierra, you'll notice I spiked thin strains at the very front in the middle so they stand up.......


Are those spiked strands treated with anything? Or do the hairs prevent the bangs from falling just by the way they're cut? Sierra is beautiful, by the way! I love the way her bangs frame her face. This is exactly the look I would love for Pepper.

Wanda


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

No, Sierra's fur seems to hold it just by itself....The strands standing up prevent the hair behind it from falling in her face and fall beautifully sideways...only after a bath it's a bit fluffy, takes 2 days and then it's fine again....
I friend of mine has tried it as well, her Hav's fur responded slightly different....she firms the strands after a bath with some quickdry gellack (mix between gel and hairspray) brushes it when it's dry and then it stands firmly like with Sierra's strands.....

thank you for your compliment....

and it does take some practise though, you'll have to do strand by strand, spikey as you see, and see how it responds....my friend got it finally the way she wanted the 4th time round...so don't give up....
we are not pro's  but practise and patience does well as you see


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I love the look also, Smarty's hair is not long enough to hold a side comb over and is so fine it will not hold up any thing. But maybe someday!!!!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Suuske747 said:


> No, Sierra's fur seems to hold it just by itself....The strands standing up prevent the hair behind it from falling in her face and fall beautifully sideways...only after a bath it's a bit fluffy, takes 2 days and then it's fine again....
> I friend of mine has tried it as well, her Hav's fur responded slightly different....she firms the strands after a bath with some *quickdry gellack (mix between gel and hairspray) brushes it when it's dry and then it stands firmly like with Sierra's strands.....
> *
> thank you for your compliment....
> ...


Is that gellack something you buy or something you make with gel and spray? :ear:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think the rubberbands are imossible. I got the SCUNCI tiny hair clips. They look like tiny jaw clips. They are teenie tiny and hold the hair nicely. I twist the hair first and then put it in. Once my dog realized he could see with the clip in, he stopped fusing with it. He now, waits patiently for me to put it in.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*My vet did the exact same 'cheat' to Winston...*

I loved it. Dh remarked that he could see his eyes. Plus the tear stains are going away. Woo Hoo. Thanks for the tip.

Trish


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Is that gellack something you buy or something you make with gel and spray? :ear:


http://www.henkel.us/cps/rde/xchg/h...e=us&brand=0000000H8H&param1=0000000ZZZ#start

Check this out, it seems that this is the US-version of the brand we've got here...just make sure you cover the eyes when spraying!!!!
L.A. Looks by Schwarzkopf

good luck!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

*clips for hair*



lfung5 said:


> I think the rubberbands are imossible. I got the SCUNCI tiny hair clips. They look like tiny jaw clips. They are teenie tiny and hold the hair nicely. I twist the hair first and then put it in. Once my dog realized he could see with the clip in, he stopped fusing with it. He now, waits patiently for me to put it in.


ifung5: do you have any pics of these little clips? My Henry's hair is too short right now so I have to wait for it to grow near his eyes.

But the rest is too long and that part flops over his eyes.

Do you think the clips make him look like more boyish than girlish?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I will take a picture of them today and post it. I got them at CVS phamacy. If you twist the hair and then clip, it holds the shorter pieces in. He looks like a little girl! I have no choice, I'm showing him and not allowed to cut him. Once he's done showing, I am giving him a puppy cut. This full coat stuff is hard work!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I use those clips too. They look like teeny tiny Jaw clips. Kinda like these:

http://www.luxyaccessory.com/products/product_list.asp?category_current=01900000

They are only about 1/2 inch big (maybe 3/8). And what you can do, to get them to even hold BETTER in place is to spray them with hairspray before you put them in.

I'm going back to check out that website! lol......cute stuff! hehe

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks, you saved me from taking a picture! I still might do it. i have an unopened package of them.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I couldnt' find the Scunci ones! But those are the ones I use. I think I bought them at Walgreens or Walmart.

They work great! Especially with a little hairspray on them. I just put hairspray on my finger and wipe it on the inside of the clip. That way, the top of the clip doesnt' get sticky. I'll try to get a pic soon too and post it on here. My darn camera is in the shop 

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I just joined and this is addicting! I have meet "BRADY's MOM" for a doggy hike now, catch you later!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Here you go! I guess he doesn't look too girlie. He is a mess here, he has been swimming and hiking in the woods!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> Okay, I went out and got the tiny rubberbands. Boy, it was a little difficult to use! I'll try to get a new picture posted "with" ponytail. BUT...he has his long hair on his head, he also seems to long hair just above the eyes. Should I tie that back too? I feel so dumb! I HAVE raised two kids! Thanks for the tips.
> 
> With a smile,
> Cindy


He looks cute. You could try 2 ponytails instead of one, one on each side of his head to gather more hair up.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

This is what I use for Sam now. The elastics were breaking his coat no matter how careful I was at cutting them out. They were in a package of little girl hair stuff my daughter got for xmas. I don't think he looks too girlish.LOL


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Suuske747 said:


> http://www.henkel.us/cps/rde/xchg/h...e=us&brand=0000000H8H&param1=0000000ZZZ#start
> 
> Check this out, it seems that this is the US-version of the brand we've got here...just make sure you cover the eyes when spraying!!!!
> L.A. Looks by Schwarzkopf
> ...


I love the look of the clips and top knots but Oliver won't have any of it! When I put a clip in --it is out in 2 seconds. I tried a tiny bit of gel today and first thing he did--rub his head into his blanket for a different look. I think he calls it bed head :faint: :jaw: 
Oh well!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Love Sam's "do"!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Mintchip,

I totally understand the look Oliver created for himself. Shadow's _everyday_ look resembles bed head. ound: No matter what I do, she still has that "just woke up" look all the time. :bored: But she's still so darned cute!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

havashadow said:


> Mintchip,
> 
> I totally understand the look Oliver created for himself. Shadow's _everyday_ look resembles bed head. ound: No matter what I do, she still has that "just woke up" look all the time. :bored: But she's still so darned cute!


Yes I agree! We are lucky!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I just thought I would add that for the tiny little hairs close to the eyes---you can use a tiny bit of vaseline to help hold those back.

Petedge sells a hair gel called "top knot gel".I have it and have used it--though a little goes a long ways.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I tried this with Tripp but he squirms so much i can never get it to look right. Sorry its not in focus-he was trying so hard to get that clip out!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

HAHA!

Cute lil' Tripp!

I just loaded up on hair goodies from the Claire's Outlet last weekend. Today was bath day, so just waiting for her face to dry off a bit before we try the new barettes!  She hates the blowdryer on her face/head, so I usually spare her the torcher of it. lol

He looks so cute!

Kara


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

reece said:


> I do this trick with my boys. You can see it in this picture of Reece


Perfect look!!!

I just think that it looks so extremely natural!!! Funny how Reece's and Sierra's contour look so similar that way! I think it's the best!!
I just really don't like clips!

Reece is beautiful btw!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:crazy: I love the look of top knots. I am thinking of trying to give Oliver a top knot. How do I start?:redface: No clips but i did get some little bands that aren't suppose to pull the hair.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

The easiest way to explain how to make a topknot is to:
Part the hair from the corner of the eye to the start of the ear on both sides, then part a part across the head gather up the hair making sure you don't have the eye lashes. (That makes them itchy) Secure with band. When you want to remove the band cut it out.


----------

